# Grand Theft Auto V...



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

_I haven't seen a discussion thread for the upcoming GTAV here yet, so here it is.
I've been out of touch with video games in general for a long time, but GTA has always been one of my top two favorite game franchises. I've barely played GTA4, and I've never even owned a PS3, but I'm still pretty excited about this new installment. With the size of the map alone, it promises to be epic. That word is thrown around a lot, but I think it fits this game. 

Here are all the teaser trailers so far!..._










































:wave:


----------



## Crayfish73 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have played the GTA games in single player offline but the only Rockstar Games title I have ever played multiplayer is red Dead Redemption and I got tired of it because it was a betrayal fest...do the GTA titles play that way in multiplayer or is it different.


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Crayfish73 said:


> I have played the GTA games in single player offline but the only Rockstar Games title I have ever played multiplayer is red Dead Redemption and I got tired of it because it was a betrayal fest...do the GTA titles play that way in multiplayer or is it different.


Aside from online multi-player, GTA has always been a single player game. There has been a running theme of betrayal, though not all pervasive. There is a lot more to it as well.


----------



## JamesFitts (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Very nice game.


----------

